# 2 paired of last night



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Well i got 6 reds in a 75. I just looked in the tank to see 2 nest filled with eggs. Should i wait to try and raise this batch or wait for another spawn. Egss are orange.

A want to do what nike did and donate some to the zoo. I am in an illegal state so selling them is not an option.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Your reds in your sig at 5" ? I thought they had to get bigger,but congrats


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very generous


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have the ones that are in the 55 gallong in the 75.

I got to start reading all of nikes post so i can get a sence of what im doing here. I havnt done anything special. Havnt done a water change in 2 weeks because the tank was set up about 3 weeks ago.

I feed them last night for the first time in 4 days.

Water has been at 82.

Off to read nikes threads.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have been watching them for the last 10 minutes since they are next to my computer and i see the largest red 9" is paired off with a 6". And my 8" with 1 eye is paired off with a 6" red. I think the bigger ones are Males and the smaller are females. The 2 mothers are hovering over the eggs and occasionally doing circles around it. The males are staying off to the side of the nest just sitting there.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

sweet! cograts you might become a grandpa!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

cool!!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> And my 8" with 1 eye is paired off with a 6" red.


one eye always get the chick and some


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

The 2 nest are about 8" apart and the females are attacking each other. Whats going on here. They both have cuts on there face and next to the gills.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is normal i have that happen always not quite sure why they do that it might have to do with nest location, if they are to close to each other. my females lost pcs of fins, and had scratches. what i made of this was they appeared to be fighting over the larger male to have him be the one to fertilize the eggs. lucky him


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Well i got my 10 gallon setup with sponge over the filter, an air stone and heater. I put 2 hand fulls of gravel into the tank from my big one. Every thing is good to go. Tomorrow i will transfer half the eggs into the 10 gallon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet congrats


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I have been watching them for the last 10 minutes since they are next to my computer and i see the largest red 9" is paired off with a 6". And my 8" with 1 eye is paired off with a 6" red. I think the bigger ones are Males and the smaller are females. The 2 mothers are hovering over the eggs and occasionally doing circles around it. The males are staying off to the side of the nest just sitting there.


 males are the one's who guard the eggs mostly or at all? don't the females usually leave in nature and in the home aquarium basically do close to nothin?


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

how are you going to move the eggs? wont the P's chew your hand?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I moved the hatched eggs today. I didnt get all of them but i got alot. A few hundred i would say. I woke up this moring and was like wtf i didnt see that many eggs. I only saw about 10. I was all pissed off thinking i didnt take them out soon enough. I got my syphon out and all these little orange eggs with tails were coming up. I was like YESSSS. Well they are all alive after 6 hours in the 10 gallon so i guess thats a good sighn.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

boxer said:


> FuZZy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching them for the last 10 minutes since they are next to my computer and i see the largest red 9" is paired off with a 6". And my 8" with 1 eye is paired off with a 6" red. I think the bigger ones are Males and the smaller are females. The 2 mothers are hovering over the eggs and occasionally doing circles around it. The males are staying off to the side of the nest just sitting there.
> ...


 I am really not sure who guards the nest. I thought it would be the female. But since you said that i was thinking how my little ones had all those eggs in them when they didnt look egg bound. Maybe Nike or Frank could help us out with this one. It probley is the male that guards them.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The male guards the eggs primarily for 2 reasons. To complete fertilization process and protect from prey.







This gives the female sufficient time to recoupe and feed.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> The male guards the eggs primarily for 2 reasons. To complete fertilization process and protect from prey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Holly.


----------

